# P6 & 239 sizes



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone out there own both a P6 & a 239? I am considering the purchase of a 239 based solely on reputation. I have a P6 & love it, but I would like to get something a little smaller. I haven't had the chance to hold one yet, and when I look at the dimmensions, it doesn't seem much smaller than my P6. If you have both, do you really notice the difference?

I am buying within the next few weeks - prior to innaugaration - so I have some time. In fact, the election results are what is prompting the purchase. I will make it to a store or two, but I thought I would check with you folks. I don't carry yet, but I plan to get my permit this week. I thought that a smaller gun would make sense if I choose to carry. From what I have read, the 239 seems to make sense, although after spending a good bit of time on this site, I am starting to think of the Ruger LCP. I know that there is a lot of rambling in this post, but I thought I would give you folks some background on my thoughts - fire away...


----------



## Mike_E (Nov 21, 2007)

I have both the SIG P6 and the P239 (.9mm) and prefer the P239 over the P6. The P239 does indeed have a smaller profile -- it's smaller all around and thinner, it's also more rounded for concealment. It also has a better double-action trigger...the P6 has a harder trigger pull. 

Also, the P239 magazines are readily available so they're not as pricey as the P6. The P239 comes with the 8-round magazines but can also be used with a 10-rounders, whereas the P6 is limited to 8-rounds. Though the P6 can be found for $285-350 versus a used P239 .9mm can be found for between $425-600, depending on the variant and finish. 

Personally, I'd go with the P239 because of the smaller profile, fair magazine prices, and having the option buying the 10-round mags. The P6 is nice to have because it's no longer being made, making it a classic collector's gun. 

I would buy a P239 first, followed by the P6...then add the P228, then finish the 9mm series by getting the P226. Once you've completed the 9mm collection, I'd immediately shift my focus on buying the P220 .45ACP. Finally, you'll want to work your way to the P229. :mrgreen:


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

TwoDogs: I just bought the P239, and I love it. I do plan on making it my CC weapon. However, I also own the Ruger LCP. I do not leave home without it. Very easy to conceal. I usually have it in my front pocket. But now with the weather getting cooler, I have been using either an IWB or the Fobus paddle.

Caution right now about the LCP. Ruger has announced a recall. So if you purchase one and the serial number begins with 370, be sure there is a diamond stamped in the hammer housing. If the serial number beigns with 371, the modifications have already been made.

Just thought you'd like to know.


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks! I just ran across the LCP, which has changed my thinking a bit. I really like the idea of what that gun has to offer. I would like to pick one of those up some time in the future. So many guns, but so little money...


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

*Just another little side note*



twodogs said:


> Thanks! I just ran across the LCP, which has changed my thinking a bit. I really like the idea of what that gun has to offer. I would like to pick one of those up some time in the future. So many guns, but so little money...


The LCP is not a "lets go out and plink" gun.

Not sure what grain I get in the WWB, but for carry I use the Buffalo Bore 95 gr FMJ-FN and the 90 gr HP's. I've punched about 2 mags of this ammo through her. Talk about recoil!!!! Not a comfortable piece to shoot for fun.

However for SD I have all the confidence in the world that if I ever need it, the LCP will surely do the job. Quite a punch for such a small package. I have nothing bad to say about the LCP.


----------



## 2sigs (Sep 8, 2007)

Mike_E said:


> I have both the SIG P6 and the P239 (.9mm) and prefer the P239 over the P6. The P239 does indeed have a smaller profile -- it's smaller all around and thinner, it's also more rounded for concealment. It also has a better double-action trigger...the P6 has a harder trigger pull.
> 
> Also, the P239 magazines are readily available so they're not as pricey as the P6. The P239 comes with the 8-round magazines but can also be used with a 10-rounders, whereas the P6 is limited to 8-rounds. Though the P6 can be found for $285-350 versus a used P239 .9mm can be found for between $425-600, depending on the variant and finish.
> 
> ...


I 2nd this statement, the P239 is a MUCH more friendly carry choice

Be safe
-2sigs


----------



## Slowfire (Dec 22, 2008)

Own both and in three calibers. The 239 in 9mm was the first. There is a difference in feel and the 239 is definately easier for concealment. The P6 though is also very ergonomically friendly. The 239 has more options available to you.


----------

